# TCD24008A stopped working, even with new drive



## bluefoggyday (Feb 26, 2010)

My unit, which doesn't get used much, just stopped working. I have no LED's on the front but the fan is running. I purchased a new drive and installed it, it's still not working.

I know nothing about electronics, but I opened it up to see if I could see anything out of the ordinary. Sorry if my terms aren't right here.

When I disconnect the "ribbon" from the power board to the main board, the drive will spin. Connect it again and it won't spin. Also, the fan won't run with the ribbon disconnected but will with it connected. If I disconnect the larger ribbon from the back of the drive, the drive will spin, but not with it connected. 

So there seems to be some problem between the main board and the drive. 

Any ideas?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Check the capacitors for bulging, especially that tall one under the heat sink. Replace it if you can.


----------



## weaknees (May 11, 2001)

Here are some additional troubleshooting resources for you:

http://www.fixmytivo.com/dead-tivo.php

http://www.weaknees.com/repair.php

http://www.tivopedia.com/troubleshooting-tivo-power-supply.php

In our experience, the symptoms you have are not always attributable to a bad power supply. It can also be a bad motherboard, in which case the flat-fee repair option may be the best bet for you (assuming you have lifetime TiVo service).

Good luck!


----------

